# Sreala V2 what is it??



## sahara (Feb 5, 2011)

anybody familiar with that curve?


----------



## Josh66 (Feb 6, 2011)

If I had to guess, I would say that it tries to make it look like Fuji Reala.


Isn't it funny that everyone tries to make everything look like film, when you can just use that film and be done with it?


----------

